# Cheap And Easy Paper Robot Paper Mache



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok finnaly to the second part of this project! Paper mache and painting. 
*IF YOU HAVE YOUR OWN WAY OF PAPER MACHE SKIP TO PAINTING!*

Matrials: (Paper Mache part)
Strips of newspaper
Strips of paper towels
Flour
Salt
Glue
Water
Stiring stick
Paint brush
Bowl to work out of









First Step:
Making the first coat of paper mache. Heres the mix I use.
1 cup flour
1 cup Water
1 tbsp of salt
A glob of glue. Mix it all togather and get out all the lumps. So it should look something like this.








Second step:
Start paper macheing. By diping it in the flour mix then get the excess off and apply to the frame. Let the first coat dry complete Then put one more coat on. Next would be paper towels. For this i didnt use the flour mix it tends to rip the paper towels very easy. So you use a straight up white glue mix 50/50 ratio glue and water. Brush on a base coat of glue then start placing the paper towels on the brush on a coat of glue after that. Let that dry.









Thats it for part 2. Part 3 will be posted shortly. Any questions please PM or post below.

-BYH


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The big "do not eat" gave me a chuckle.

Looking interesting.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

lol thanks. thats on there cuz i droped a little salt in there once. i dont want any pancakes qith salt in them. im posting the painting part right now


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Where is the next post? I'm dyeing of curiosity!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

i forgot to post it whoops lol


----------

